# Mgb interface problem



## kohan (Sep 28, 2021)

Hello, i have an Microchip LAN743x PCIe NIC interface attached to the computer. I installed FreeBsd 12.2 and completed building from source on it. I then followed this websites to update driver mgb for my LAN7430. (Site:  https://reviews.freebsd.org/D20079?id=56981).
         After successful making file, from if_mgb.c, if_mgb.h and Make file, i had a folder with the if_mgb.ko. The network interface has shown up after kldload if_mgb.ko. But there is one problem with the media and i dont know how to fix it. Please help me, what i should do to active this interface? Tks so much


----------



## SirDice (Sep 28, 2021)

Driver appears to have been merged in HEAD when it was still 13.0-CURRENT. So the driver should be included with 13.0-RELEASE. I suggest you try that. 





__





						src - FreeBSD source tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org


----------



## kohan (Sep 30, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Driver appears to have been merged in HEAD when it was still 13.0-CURRENT. So the driver should be included with 13.0-RELEASE. I suggest you try that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I've tried with FreeBsd 13, and the result is the same: "mgb0 no media types?"
Any suggestion for that?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 30, 2021)

Are you sure the card itself isn't faulty? If it's not then I suspect it's a bug. You might want to report that here: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/


----------



## emaste@ (Oct 1, 2021)

This driver is rather new and somewhat experimental (and had a number of fixes recently), so ideally you'd test with a build from main.

I've tested mgb only with EVB-LAN7430, which reports:
media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)

Is your device LAN7430 or LAN7431?


----------



## kohan (Oct 4, 2021)

emaste@ said:


> This driver is rather new and somewhat experimental (and had a number of fixes recently), so ideally you'd test with a build from main.
> 
> I've tested mgb only with EVB-LAN7430, which reports:
> media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
> ...


thank you, my device is LAN7430, can you post here the latest source, which you have already sucessfully tested?


----------



## kohan (Oct 4, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Are you sure the card itself isn't faulty? If it's not then I suspect it's a bug. You might want to report that here: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/


yeah, the card is fine, i did installed Window on it and it's running fine (((


----------



## emaste@ (Oct 4, 2021)

What I tested (including my recent commits) is in the tree at https://cgit.freebsd.org/src/tree/sys/dev/mgb - I expect to merge all of this to stable/13 soon and you could test a stable/13 snapshot after that. It should be available in a week or two.

To help debug you can capture and share the *mgb0*: and related (following) lines from dmesg.


----------



## kohan (Oct 5, 2021)

The problem is solved with the FreeBsd 13.0 src, tks your supports


----------

